
Indie iPhone App Developers Rallying Around OpenFeint - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/17/indie-iphone-app-developers-rallying-around-openfeint/
======
stcredzero
If I were a strategist at Apple, I'd encourage this. People are drawn to
jingoism. (Especially the irrational kind:
<http://www.chomsky.info/interviews/1992----02.htm>) Having an "alternative"
that keeps the users firmly focused on the iPhone platform would be very good
for Apple.

~~~
DenisM
And then the architect will send the bots to destroy the underworld and have
it rebuilt anew. :-)

------
n9com
only supports apps that work on 2.0 OS?

~~~
DenisM
What other OS-es are out there?

~~~
allenbrunson
the 3.0 beta is already available to developers. you can install it on your
phone right now, if you bought the 100-buck developer key.

